# Great people, awesome products



## Dylan (Mar 5, 2019)

Just wanted to throw up a quick review to add to all the others here! Visited the JKI shop a couple weeks ago for the first time and was very impressed by the selection in store and the customer service provided. Jon and Josh were both super helpful in person and over email with my many questions. 

Ended up with their Gesshin 1/6k combo stone and later added a 400 and 220 and all stones perform extremely well and even as a new water stone user I was able to greatly improve the edges of my knives with the help of the videos Jon has posted on YouTube. 

All around great experience and couldn’t be happier with the outcome! Will be buying more from them in the not too distant future.

Respectfully,
-Dylan


----------



## Butaru (Mar 27, 2019)

Ordered a Gesshin online from JKI. Shipping and handling was perfect. Got the knife and love it. Thank you JKI, will be doing business with you soon. Hopefully visiting the store


----------

